# Andy Keeney's Nashville Road



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

So this past weekend I had the great pleasure of touring a GIANT HO scale layout - Andy Keeney's Nashville Road. My father is good friends with him through their association with the Lansing Model RR Club.

Whoa......he's got it BAD. 

Just an end to end mainline run at speed takes over 30 minutes. - Over 1000 ft of mainline run. I'd guess with sidings, branch lines, etc he has well over 5000 ft of track. Hundreds of structures and I have no idea how many cars/engines - thousands probably. In one staging area alone there were 13 trains of ~25 cars each. 

There is only 1 small section with a helix - otherwise the trains are almost continuously climbing a very small grade as it goes along. Trains run on up to 4 separate levels. It's absolutely incredible.

Enjoy the pics. (My dad says it takes ~25 people to "Run" the railroad.

There are also videos on Youtube (I heard my Dad's voice about 8 minutes into one of them.:laugh: )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJorrU8YyOc


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SST,

What fun! Thanks for the pics. Nice setup they have there. Reminds me a bit of the South Shore club's HO setup in MA.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey SST...thanks for sharing that! They have really put a lot of work into that layout! It takes about 30 minutes just to follow it with your eyes in the pictures! I am always impressed when someone takes on a layout of that magnitude! Thanks again!

Chad


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's the crazy part....it's not a THEY...it's a HE. According to my father - Andy has built almost every single bit of it single-handed. He's even torn up a rebuilt quite a few parts.

Just looking at it took over 1.5 hours - we didn't even run any trains.

-Scott-


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I believe you, Scott! It is amazing what a person can do when you focus and put your mind to it! My layout is 12' X 26', and I have 24 locomotives and around 70 boxcars, but I would be willing to bet Andy has more money in track alone than I have in my whole layout. Again, VERY impressive!

Chad


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd have to guess the outer dimensions of this layout to be probably 40' x 80'. It's by far the biggest layout I've personally viewed, not only that - it's totally set-up for prototype operations.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Just amazing!!


----------



## MadCS (Nov 1, 2010)

..... :speechless: ......


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Mindblowing! My son would go bananas:smilie_daumenpos: (lucky kid in pic)


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That is my youngest. the oldest was there as well but stayed out of the pics.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

some day, (sigh), some day. absolutely amazing!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

he's going to be doing detailling on that layout for an eternity
realy cool layout.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

That's really awesome, it takes a really talented individual to build a layout like that!!

SST, did you know that there is a train show at the gibraltar trade center north on sunday.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I did not know that. Is that the one on the East side? (not the Taylor one)


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> I did not know that. Is that the one on the East side? (not the Taylor one)


It's the trade center located in Mt Clemens, right off of I-94.
The show is from 10am until 4pm. Here is the link to the sponsor. 

http://gvrr.org


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Bman...not sure if I'll make it, but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a video tour of Andy Keeney's Nashville Road. Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Be0KErOyg&list=UUO1GYriP517S880ADf1v9cA


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! You could actually lose a train on that layout and not find it for a month or two. Got to be good people there with the dog roaming around. Love it. Pete


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

yea yikes, guess thats when computer aided detection would be handy...


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

That is truly amazing!!! Just how long will it take to get all the scenery, structures, detailing, etc. Finished? Hope he has LOTS of help!


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Man if only I had the room. My layout is a horseshoe 15' by 20' and it already feels to small. I'll have to show my wife this and tell her we need to redo the down stairs of the house lol.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

05Slowbalt said:


> ....I'll have to show my wife this and tell her we need to redo the down stairs of the house lol.


Good luck with that!


----------

